# Ick



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WTF causes ick? Just bad water conditions?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Take a look at the site of the Piranha Club UK, they have a pretty informative page about piranha dideases; perhaps you'll find your answer there...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have only ever gotten it from new fish from the shop, never any other way, it is highly infectious.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Well from what i've read and experaniced you get it from adding lower temp water into your tank then what is in there. the lower the temp the more the out break of ich and ick. coopersafe does a good job of removing and preventing it, but only use as instructed. also ick guard works well to.
MAD


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

the cause of ich or "white spot" is from Ciliate prozoans (Ichthypphthirius)
.... however this is one the easiest to detect and to treat


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

i will tell you wtf cause's ick it's the f**kin goldfish if that what u feed ur p's then stop feeders carry to many disease's just feed the frozen food and once a month buy i pond fish about 5" for them to rip apart


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

i had 3 12" cariba and i would feed them goldfishal the time until my p's began to get sick so then i stop and feed them the pond fish once a month and frozen foods and they began to get better but i had to buy somthing for it not sure what it is anymore


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think your right, some of the little neons in my tank got ick as soon as I added the goldfish. ugh...


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

well i have been keeping p's for 5 yrs


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

it spreads through the water, temps of 82 and additions of aquarium salt help get rid of this pesky annusance


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

> Ich is most often brought into the tank or pond on new fish or plants (not if they are quarantined!). However, it is also believed that some survivors of an Ich infection can become latent carriers, with the parasites forming a latent stage at protected sites such as the base of fins or the gills.
> 
> Subsequent stress or poor conditions can awaken white spot to re-infect either its host or other fish. This certainly seems to be the case with koi, when often small numbers of trophonts are often found alongside severe fluke, Trichodina or Costia infestations, even in ponds which have not had any new introductions.


----------

